# Well I officially joined the club



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

After many hours of internet research, and probably too many questions for the guys in a few of the bow shops, I'm excited to start into archery.

I ended up with a Hoyt Carbon Spyder, I bought a pretty basic sight. I figure I will shoot the crap out of it and maybe that will help me decide what I want in a sight. There were way more sight options than I expected.

Too late for me to do anything this season, but I should be ready to go next year. Really wish I had family that bow hunted to push me into this sooner and help me out. But I guess that's what the internet is for and at least I can get my kids into when they're old enough.

Thanks for all the recommendations you guys gave me earlier, I appreciate the help.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice bow! Welcome to the gang!

What part of Utah are you in? Always down to go hike around with someone, and I know plenty of people on here are!

Not to late to do something this season, start shooting like crazy for next season! Go out to where you might want to hunt the extended and scout, see what the deer are doing. Give yourself a good head start for next year.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sweet man! i've toyed with the idea of joining the club too for a while now but I can't convince my wife that it would be a good idea. haha


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

RandomElk16 said:


> Nice bow! Welcome to the gang!
> 
> What part of Utah are you in? Always down to go hike around with someone, and I know plenty of people on here are!
> 
> Not to late to do something this season, start shooting like crazy for next season! Go out to where you might want to hunt the extended and scout, see what the deer are doing. Give yourself a good head start for next year.


Thanks, I'm in northern Utah, near Point of the Mountain area. I just downloaded the DWR Big Game book so I can try a figure things out.

I'm always to good go hike or scout with someone.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice! Go get an over the counter archery elk tag and hunt the extended. They are unlimited and the season goes into December.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like a nice set up. Archery is wildly fun and wildly frustrating. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Good looking bow, they shoot sweet. Am currently shooting the Carbon Spyder 34.

Bowhunting is fun, attached is something of what you can look forward to.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

SidVicious said:


> Nice! Go get an over the counter archery elk tag and hunt the extended. They are unlimited and the season goes into December.


Thanks, that's good to know. I'll look into it, I've got some PTO time built so maybe I'll see what I can do.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

SidVicious said:


> Nice! Go get an over the counter archery elk tag and hunt the extended. They are unlimited and the season goes into December.


Can someone confirm that I'm doing this right? I called the DWR office and they were kind of vague.

This is what I'm seeing, do I not have to select either Ogden or Wasatch?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

NVDuckin said:


> Can someone confirm that I'm doing this right? I called the DWR office and they were kind of vague.
> 
> This is what I'm seeing, do I not have to select either Ogden or Wasatch?


That is correct. The general archery elk tag works in all the extended elk areas. You don't need to pick a specific area, it is a state wide tag.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Also, you'll need to take the extended archery ethics course. More info here:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/big-game/62-hunting/hunter-ed/1063-extended-archery-ethics-course.html


----------

